# GA16DET Roll Call....



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

So how many people have one and actually can prove it! 

I've been seeing a lot of people saying they have one so I want to see pictures and details... 

If you have one and no longer have one... you count too!


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

yo,yo,yo im rollin' turbo'ed , i dont know if you've seen my set up ,but the only pictures i have are in my cardomain page.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah I've seen yours, pretty nice! 

i'm just trying to see how many of us there are now! So hard to keep up with the BS artists...


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

my old beater


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Pictures


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damn do i count yet? not yet in, but if you want to see the kit click in my sig.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm in the same boat...I finally got some pics uploaded, there are more to be added next weekend (on vacation). I'm almost there...along with the Aquamist kit. I'll keep everyone posted~


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

im one of those had one and now i dont people... 
pics r in my link...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have one.... pretty sure there are some pictures somewhere...lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't believe you! Pictures please!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Soon*

If I ever get the rest of my parts I will be there. ARRGH driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what are you still waiting for Wes?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *I don't believe you! Pictures please! *


damn I know I have some pictures around here somewhere....


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I have one more month before my car is complete and on the road.
http://ga16det.freeservers.com/photo.html
-dave


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

NVM


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.hotshot.com

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> *Can any of you guys tell me where you found your turbo exhaust header? I want to turbo my lil' GA16i, and I hear the GA16DET manifold fits. So I'm looking for said header. *


not to be a dick but can you not ask questions like that in this thread? I'm just using it to see how many people are out there with turbo instalation in progress or finished (or formerly owned!). 

(WITH PROOF!)


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

My bad, last post deleted. Thanks myoung.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*



James said:


> *what are you still waiting for Wes? *


About 2 months ago I ordered all the gaskets, oil drain flange and some couplers, needless to say still waiting for them. And to think this is the ONLY thing holding me up. JWT ecu is back, injectors are back and installed. ARRGH, just gota get that stuff.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Have one, James I will post the pics tommorow its dark out here.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

So what is that 9? Chef and JCGator probably haven't been on here in a while... Chef is the original...

So 11? I'm suprised there isn't more...


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

There are more...my assumption is that not all nissan owners know about the forums or are at least frequent visitors. When talking with Hotshot, they said to have sold quite a few complete kits. 

One story about a guy who paid extra to have it assembled and got curious, took it apart, and called for help on putting it back together...another guy assembled the oil feed incorrectly and blew the engine, ended up getting an entirely new turbo and engine.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Your right James. I haven't been on in awhile. You all have seen the pics, hehe.

Well, I have been doing alot of car shows with it and some major R&D. But anyway, just to put a comment out there, wait until next year for some big info on my GA setup. I might even show up to JWT for some fine tuning ecu work.

chef


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

add 1 more confirmed ga16de-t to the list. I just got back from the first test drive.
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice  how does it run?


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

*Got mine installed.*

Boosting at last. Add another to your list. Pics at:

http://members.cardomain.com/calvin200sx

BTW, has anyone else had their motor mounts fail after 1 week?

Calvin200SX


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Mine didn't fail, they were just too weak to begin with! But I had an auto (only 3 motor mounts on an auto, and only 1 torque mount in those 3!).


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

It’s running strong so far, with the exception of blowing off a hose fitting... I am running 10 psi and am still shaking down the setup. Once I get a little more confident I will begin really wringing it out. So far I am really happy with it … it’s amazing what a little boost will do.
-dave


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Getting there.*

http://wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html

I am waiting on parts from AN plumbing.com who is clised until 11-1. The parts should go to the coater within a week. Hopefully I will be boosting in time for snow. YEAH.....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Getting there.*



wes said:


> *http://wes.nissanpower.com/whats_new.html
> 
> I am waiting on parts from AN plumbing.com who is clised until 11-1. The parts should go to the coater within a week. Hopefully I will be boosting in time for snow. YEAH..... *


snow and boost...that should make for an interesting combo...hahaha


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

dave_f said:


> *It’s running strong so far, with the exception of blowing off a hose fitting... -dave *


dave... you blew off a fitting or a hose???


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I used silicone fittings and t-bolt clamps everywhere except one connection. I was in a pinch and madde a trip to the Home Depot speedshop and picked up a fernco fitting. I blew a hole right thru the rubber coupling. I am in the process of sourcing the proper silicone fitting... Its an oddball fitting size (2" to 1.75 reducer), it connects the outlet of the turbo to the intercooler charge piping.
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

they're pretty cheap and they offer the strangest sizes! 

Odd Size Connectors


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I've posted earlier but now it's official. I finally got the kit in with some help from my mechanic friends. I would have to say WOW! I didn't expect this much gain from this engine. I definitely recommend a turbo GA to anyone looking for a sweet ride that doesn't attract the wrong kind of attention.

BTW, I'm running the Greddy type s as vent to atmosphere. The only problem is a pretty high idle (around 1.5-2 thousand rpms). I don't really prefer venting to atmosphere except I didn't install the BOV. Are there any other problems running this type of setup?

New pics of the finished project added. See sig ===>


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Adding Deric and Wes!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Present*

GA16 turbo complete and ready sir...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I started on this turbo stuff with Hotshot over 3 years ago and finally almost have it all ready to go. Maybe in another month or two.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

motivational1 said:


> I started on this turbo stuff with Hotshot over 3 years ago and finally almost have it all ready to go. Maybe in another month or two.


Sounds like me Mike. Over 2 years with parts. ANother 2 years of research before that!


----------

